# Question about 16 year old girl with daddy issues



## kevinj (Aug 29, 2010)

My question is about a 16 year old girl who is attracted to jerks, and why. This isn't all too uncommon i know, but i’ll explain a little more (I'm not sure how much info you need, so sorry if this is too long.)

She knows she does this. There was a guy who she said treated her like a princess, who when she held his hand it was “like magic” or something like that, as opposed to the guy shes with now, which “feels no different than holding her moms hand”.

This guy that she’s with right now is a jerk. He talks about other girls, flirts with other girls, and probably hooks up with other girls. He really hates when she does similar things, like hanging out with, or texting (he’ll read her phone) other guys (he’s controlling but does the same thing). She still does it. She also likes the guy she's with a lot more than he likes her, and she's the one that told me that. He also tries to get her to do stuff she doesn't want, which he's done before with other girls. And she said she'd rather he cheats on her than break up with her. She has also said she has problems with commitment.

If it matters shes very attractive

To get this out of the way, I'm almost positive she's never been molested. her family is still together, and her dad loves her, But is pretty strict. Currently she's trying to become emancipated (so she can do whatever she wants whenever she wants), but her parents are really great but strict (in their defense they kind of need to be with her).

So my question is what's up with her. I feel like I've seen this situation many times. Is it issues with her dad? Is it self respect and self worth issues? I cant quite figure this out. Please help me....


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 30, 2010)

i would think her self esteem issues are very low   She must think so lowly of herself to allow herself to be used like this.  She is young and unsure of what it is she wants for herself who knows really only her   Ihope her parents can keep her safe but in the end if she doesn't get help she will learn thru her mistakes and they will be hard lessons for her   i hope she stays safe.


----------

